# Rear drink holders



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze and it doesn't have rear drink holders in the seat. I have seen identical year and model cars with the drink holder. I have also seen 2011 cars with the fold down holders. Anybody know if this was an option? Or there was a mid-year change?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They aren't part of the ECO package.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What package? My car doesn't have those either. It's not an issue since folks have ridden in the back seat maybe 5 times in the year I've owned my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which trim do you have? The Cruze's rear cup holders are in the fold down center armrest in the back. The ECOs don't have this arm rest for "weight reduction" reasons.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

My Ls did but this eco doesnt

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's why I thought OP has an ECO. My LS has the rear cup holders but my ECO doesn't.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze RS 1LT and I have the Rear fold down cup holders in the center arm rest..


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

My car was in for service for the last week and they gave me an identical Eco (only an automatic with the spare tire as instead of the canister) and it had the fold down armrest. Same year and even the same color!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> My car was in for service for the last week and they gave me an identical Eco (only an automatic with the spare tire as instead of the canister) and it had the fold down armrest. Same year and even the same color!


That's normal. The Eco manual transmission doesn't have it for "weight reduction" (read: cost) reasons, and the Eco automatic, which is basically the LT with the Eco aero bits and wheels, does.

It's GM. They do funny things for funny reasons. Like making the Eco MT in the first place...


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 2LT with the leather upgrade. I didn't even know it came the center armrest in the rear until days after I bought it. What a surprise!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> They aren't part of the ECO package.


My Eco has the "rear center articulating armrest" with the two cup holders in it & at the time of purchase I didn't know it was an available option, but according the Chevrolet.com it is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> My Eco has the "rear center articulating armrest" with the two cup holders in it & at the time of purchase I didn't know it was an available option, but according the Chevrolet.com it is.


I see you have an ECO AT - sounds like this is yet another "weight savings" feature of the ECO MT.


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have had two Cruzes so far... An 2012 ECO and a 2012 1LT. Both have had the fold down cup holders in the rear seats.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

2011 LT w1/LT and drivers convenience package has a rear cup holder.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The rear seat armrest is included only with the 6-speed automatic transmission on the ECO models and is standard on all other models for the 2012 and 2013 model years. I hope this clears things up. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Stacy!!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

The weight savings idea is not in the rear cup holder/armrest itself, more so not having cup holder discourages rear passengers, there by saving weight.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> The weight savings idea is not in the rear cup holder/armrest itself, more so not having cup holder discourages rear passengers, there by saving weight.


That or perhaps the two 200 pounders with a 'Big Gulp' drink a piece I drive around might be back there carrying on... I kid, I kid. IDK... some of these guys with M/T are rolling over my A/T MPG numbers, but I seriously attribute that to their better driving a M/T than an slightly overweight A/T to get those better MPG figures. k:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> The weight savings idea is not in the rear cup holder/armrest itself, more so not having cup holder discourages rear passengers, there by saving weight.


You figured out why the Cruze's A/C is so weak also. Same reason.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> You figured out why the Cruze's A/C is so weak also. Same reason.


I've been on the fence about what others have pointed out... that the A/C is not fully charged from the factory just like other things the car has needed some 'encouragement' on & this too being one of them. With that said I don't have any empirical knowledge, but only what I have read about others on the forum and their experiences with low charged A/C's. I was going to have mine looked into, but since we've only got another 5 weeks of summer I'm going to table it until the spring & see what comes out of having the freon checked.

Anyway sorry to Hijack the thread!


----------

